# What bird is this?



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Smokey or yellow?


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

are you asking for the breed or the color?

if breed they look like tippler to me.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

the two pictures are of the same young bird
1.Side view
2.Wing & tail

Is this bird smokey?
What color is it?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats a hard one

I don't think its smokey or yellow. Its grizzle right?

It looks brown to me but it has no tail bar so maybe dominant opal on a blue bird with grizzle


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Yes, definitely a 'print' grizzle. Probably a brown based, dilute indigo grizzle. Though it is very difficult to be sure when we do not know the parentage. Looking at the outer tail feathers (which has not albescent strip) i would say definitely smoky.

Since it is a young bird, could you maybe get us pictures of the parents?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

ok i will try to show the parents image as well


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

rudolph.est said:


> Yes, definitely a 'print' grizzle. Probably a brown based, dilute indigo grizzle. Though it is very difficult to be sure when we do not know the parentage. Looking at the outer tail feathers (which has not albescent strip) i would say definitely smoky.
> 
> Since it is a young bird, could you maybe get us pictures of the parents?


These are the images of its parents, not very clear but may give you an idea what you are looking for

Image with one bird is the cock
Image with two birds is hen in front and cock behind


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

pakistani high flyers


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

cheema said:


> pakistani high flyers


Yes these are pakistani high flyers, right


----------

